# How to Use REW Generator ?



## LoFi (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi,



May be this has been asked and answered before.

I wonder how one decides which type of signal (sine wave, pink noise, log sweep ... ) should be used for measuring ?

Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

REW decides that for you when you measure.

Best to read the well written REW HELP FILES. 

brucek


----------

